# Yo yo, I need to find a Nissan vin decoder



## DaMund (May 17, 2004)

I need to find an online maxima vin decoder to find out the year of my car..........I dont have any pix yet or else I would post them....along with pix of my sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet leather...

[email protected] out


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

so whats a yoyo have to do with it..


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

post your vin, ill tell you the year...


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

If you just want to know the year, you can go to carfax.com and punch in the VIN on the free thingy.. it'll at least post up the year and model.


----------

